# Loose headphone jack



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone taken apart their phone to see why the headphone jack is so loose? I can only get sound out of one earbud but if I jam a staple into the jack, it gets enough pressure on it to work. It's driving me nuts but I don't want to jack up my only phone by taking it apart.

Do you guys have any other tips on how to rig the jack?


----------

